# Kitchen cabinet handle upgrade



## dinosaur1

Should we upgrade our current antique brass cabinet handles to stainless steel? Antique brass is mainly what we have around our home for all the door handles, etc....So we are torn between the 2.


----------



## oh'mike

Simple enough to see what you like----replace a few---and see if you like the look.

I don't think having brass door knobs will bother the eyes if you have a different look on the cabinets--


----------



## dinosaur1

oh'mike said:


> Simple enough to see what you like----replace a few---and see if you like the look.
> 
> I don't think having brass door knobs will bother the eyes if you have a different look on the cabinets--


In your opinion what would you do. I'm leaning towards silver handles.


----------



## dinosaur1

oh'mike said:


> Simple enough to see what you like----replace a few---and see if you like the look.
> 
> I don't think having brass door knobs will bother the eyes if you have a different look on the cabinets--


We were also thinking of adding a backsplash on the kitchen wall. 









Here is what I found at Costco...


----------



## oh'mike

I'd go with the silver handles ,if it were my house.---

And the tile back splash----I'm a tile guy--so yes---bring home a sample and pin it up for a few days--


----------



## joecaption

Whatever looks good to you (or should I say to your wife) is the way to go. 
Make sure to measure the distance between the screws before buying any thing so your not stuck trying to fill and drill new holes.


----------



## dinosaur1

oh'mike said:


> I'd go with the silver handles ,if it were my house.---
> 
> And the tile back splash----I'm a tile guy--so yes---bring home a sample and pin it up for a few days--


I noticed they make backsplash that "sticks" to the wall....they actually look really good.


----------



## dinosaur1

joecaption said:


> Whatever looks good to you (or should I say to your wife) is the way to go.
> Make sure to measure the distance between the screws before buying any thing so your not stuck trying to fill and drill new holes.


Definitely we will bring a handle with us.


----------



## ltd

i think its a brushed nickel finish is what you want


----------



## dinosaur1

ltd said:


> i think its a brushed nickel finish is what you want


Brushed nickel sounds about right.


----------



## PPBART

dinosaur1 said:


> Should we upgrade our current antique brass cabinet handles to stainless steel? ...


With stainless appliances, sink and faucet, I would prefer SS or brushed nickel.


----------



## dinosaur1

PPBART said:


> With stainless appliances, sink and faucet, I would prefer SS or brushed nickel.


We have a white kitchen sink now. I would ultimately like to get a stainless steel sink, but there's so many choices. Not sure where to start.


----------



## oh'mike

dinosaur1 said:


> I noticed they make backsplash that "sticks" to the wall....they actually look really good.


I haven't had the nerve to try those---I do wonder what the water from the wetsaw would do to the stick-um---

That would be great for back splashes if it worked---

You want to be the Guinea Pig and write up a review?:laughing:


----------



## dinosaur1

oh'mike said:


> I haven't had the nerve to try those---I do wonder what the water from the wetsaw would do to the stick-um---
> 
> That would be great for back splashes if it worked---
> 
> You want to be the Guinea Pig and write up a review?:laughing:


They actually come pre cut and ready to go.


----------



## oh'mike

dinosaur1 said:


> They actually come pre cut and ready to go.



How do they know where your electrical openings are?:whistling2:


----------



## dinosaur1

oh'mike said:


> How do they know where your electrical openings are?:whistling2:


Oh these are not tiles..... They look like they are.


----------



## oh'mike

Never saw those---I did see a display of peal and stick mosaic tiles and wondered about cutting those--

I had a customer wish to install that fake plastic tin ceiling panels for a back splash---I think it would have looked good--but the material was so poor quality that I talked her out of it---


----------



## jgrammes

Beautiful kitchen....and without a doubt, replace those handles to stainless steel! Love the backsplash tile too!


----------



## rohitash2

Kitchen is the most important part of the house. So we need to decorate with antique items. At my cousins house i saw awesome brass handles and she told me that she purchased these Brass handles form U.S.. I don't know exact address but i will tell you soon.


----------



## dinosaur1

rohitash2 said:


> Kitchen is the most important part of the house. So we need to decorate with antique items. At my cousins house i saw awesome brass handles and she told me that she purchased these Brass handles form U.S.. I don't know exact address but i will tell you soon.


I have antique brass handles on now.


----------



## dinosaur1

My old handles left a mark on the cabinets when removed. I found a stainless steel cabinet pull, but the design is different which would expose these marks. How can I remove these marks from the wood?


----------

